# Οικόσιτα Πτηνά > Ζευγαρώματα - Αναπαραγωγή - Νεοσσοί >  Κοτοπουλάκι και κλώσα

## tzeni

Καλησπερα σας.
Πριν περιπου ενα μηνα μια απο τις κοτουλες μου αρχισε να κλωσσαει χωρις αυγα. Της εβαλα 2 αυγουλακια δοκιμαστικα με διαφορα μιας εβδομαδας. Σημερα πηρα το πρωτο κοτοπουλακι αλλα η κουουλα ακομη κλωσσαει το δευτερο αυγο.ποσες μερες κλωσσαει τα αυγα της?υπαρχει περιπτωση να βγει και το αλλο κοτοπουλακι?σχεδον ενας μηνας εχει περασει που της εβαλα το πρωτο αυγο και περιπου 22-23'μερες το δευτερο..το κουοπουλακι το πηρα σπιτι μου και το εχω σε κουτακι με λαμπα γιατι δεν ηξερα αν θα υο προσεχε η κοτουλα επειδη ακομη κλωσσαει. Δεν ειμαι σιγουρη αν πρεπει να το κρατησω σπιτι η να το παω στην κοτα...τι να κανω?χρειαζεται εμβολια?

----------


## tzeni

το κοτοπουλακι το πηγα στην κλωσσα και είναι μια χαρα, αν μπορει καποιος σας παρακαλω να με βοηθησει σχετικα με τα εμβολια αν πρεπει να του κανω πως λεγεται και τι δοσολογια

----------


## Γιούρκας

Τζένη καλησπέρα..δες εδώ  έχει ότι θέλεις για τις κότες σου...Δεν πρέπει να απομακρύνεις το κοτοπουλάκι απο την κλωσσα ξέρει τι κάνει..Πάρε φύραμα για αρχή και βάλε το σε μέρος ώστε να μπορεί να τσιμπολογάει το μικρό

----------

